# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  What amount of money would you pay to get a full head of hair back?

## Illusion

Title says it all. With a full head of hair I mean the hair you had before it was 'touched' by MPB (or maybe even denser/lower norwood than it has been in the first place as not everyone is born with thick hair and a NW1). We're also going to assume that it will never be affected by MPB ever again. So basically I'm asking you what you would pay for a full blown cure.

Edit: I realise that this is obviously going to depend heavily on ones income, as a millionaire would have more money to spare than a regular office worker would. Still, even though it depends on a lot of factors, I'm interested in the answers of you guys.

----------


## Jazz1

I rather pay regular income to the greedy industry if there was something like Finesteride that worked my entire life!!

----------


## Illusion

> I rather pay regular income to the greedy industry if there was something like Finesteride that worked my entire life!!


 Yeah but still, let's say there was such a treatment. Let's also say you have to take it from this moment to the moment you'll die (let's say 80 years). How much money in total are you willing to spend on it? Like, if you don't want to spend more than 20 dollars a month on it, than that would be 12x(80-your age)x20. 

Let's say you're 35 years old now (I'm sorry, I have no idea how old you are  :Stick Out Tongue:  ) than that would be 12x45x20 = $10.800. $10.800 would then be the maximum amount of money you'd pay for a total cure.

Do you see where I'm going?

----------


## Jazz1

> Yeah but still, let's say there was such a treatment. Let's also say you have to take it from this moment to the moment you'll die (let's say 80 years). How much money in total are you willing to spend on it? Like, if you don't want to spend more than 20 dollars a month on it, than that would be 12x(80-your age)x20. 
> 
> Let's say you're 35 years old now (I'm sorry, I have no idea how old you are  ) than that would be 12x45x20 = $10.800. $10.800 would then be the maximum amount of money you'd pay for a total cure.
> 
> Do you see where I'm going?


 Im willing to pay what ever so long as the greedy industry give us a treatment cure.

----------


## kumars

Hi All. I have joined to this forum recently and would like to use the best advantage of this forum. I'm 27 and have shedding hairs. Please refer my attached pictures and tell me wat treatments will be best useful for me. Im taking biotin 800 mcg for 2 months and can say shedding is not much now. Please suggest how to restore my hair.Thx

----------


## blondetooth

I would pay everything,  plus go into debt as much as possible.  There is no dollar amount too big.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Hi All. I have joined to this forum recently and would like to use the best advantage of this forum. I'm 27 and have shedding hairs. Please refer my attached pictures and tell me wat treatments will be best useful for me. Im taking biotin 800 mcg for 2 months and can say shedding is not much now. Please suggest how to restore my hair.Thx


 Damn this is the most hard core hijack of a thread I have ever seen!

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Just straight up cash today?  I would pay $25,000.  Any more than that and I would have to do some thinking about it.

----------


## baldozer

Not more than 10,000 euros.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Not more than 10,000 euros.


 Oh your European? Nice.  Half of my family is, and I am not just talking about my great great grandparents either haha.

----------


## fred970

If you're NW6, the current cost of two 2000 grafts FUE megasessions + 500 beard grafts + SMP if you go to cheap places: approximately 13000€

If these procedures are a success, you look like you have half of your coverage back. Therefore, a full-blown cure should cost around 25000€.

I think this would be a fair price, and to anyone who wants to argue with that, I'll say this: you can't put a price on having hair.

----------


## Illusion

> Damn this is the most hard core hijack of a thread I have ever seen!


 I Was thinking exactly the same haha





> Not more than 10,000 euros.


 I thought you were cool with being bald? 




> Just straight up cash today?  I would pay $25,000.  Any more than that and I would have to do some thinking about it.


 


> If you're NW6, the current cost of two 2000 grafts FUE megasessions + 500 beard grafts + SMP if you go to cheap places: approximately 13000€
> 
> If these procedures are a success, you look like you have half of your coverage back. Therefore, a full-blown cure should cost around 25000€.
> 
> I think this would be a fair price, and to anyone who wants to argue with that, I'll say this: you can't put a price on having hair.


 
Yeah I think I agree with both of you, $25000 seems reasonable at the moment. I would probably go a little higher but this is going to depend on my age pretty heavily. It's probably not entirely true, but the way I imagine it is that the older you get, the less hair loss is going to bother you. So in my early twenties I'm willing to pay a shitload of cash for a full cure. However, when I'm going into my 40's, the amount will drop down quite a bit I imagine.

Now that I think about it, by the time I'm in my 40's, hair loss treatment is likely going to be way cheaper than it is nowadays. Pretty nice.

----------


## fred970

> but the way I imagine it is that the older you get, the less hair loss is going to bother you.


 You're imagining wrong.

----------


## Illusion

I'm talking about being way older than now (+30 years). I'm sure I'm going to be kind of paranoid about my hair for at least a few decades from now.

----------


## ParanoiaDestroya

> Title says it all. With a full head of hair I mean the hair you had before it was 'touched' by MPB (or maybe even denser/lower norwood than it has been in the first place as not everyone is born with thick hair and a NW1). We're also going to assume that it will never be affected by MPB ever again. So basically I'm asking you what you would pay for a full blown cure.
> 
> Edit: I realise that this is obviously going to depend heavily on ones income, as a millionaire would have more money to spare than a regular office worker would. Still, even though it depends on a lot of factors, I'm interested in the answers of you guys.


 Well, I've actually thought about this. Right now I am broke ass broke and can barely get my finasteride prescription filled, but one day, when I have a job wherein I net at least 50k, I'd be willing to give Vic and Jerry at Hasson and Wong $17,000 over time if need be. 

But for a full blown cure I would give any savings I had. I would sacrifice a lot for a cure. Obviously I can't put a dollar figure on it, but just believe that I'd pay whatever I had.

----------


## Midnight Movie

I've also thought about this. I'd literally pay 50,000 American dollars or maybe more. I'd move back into my parents house for a year and save every penny I made for the cure. It would suck, but a small price to pay to have a full head of hair again.

----------


## blondetooth

I would pay any amount really for a perfect head of hair. I would go into debt as much as it takes.

----------

